# GASCH DETAIL. Range rover Vogue



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi all,

This car is a really well cared unit. The Interiors where almost perfect, I cleaned and protected to ensure a great delivering.
The car was frequently used in the country and forest trails so it shows lots of linear scratches on wings and doors, also holograming from a bad previous polishing,


























Wheels taken out cleaned and sealed, arches foamed with Bilt Hamber´s auto foam and cleaned thoroughly.















Car is corrected using Meguiar´s yellow Solo wool pad + menzerna fg500,
polished with hexlogic green pad+ menzerna(203), Finished with hexlogic red+ menzerna4000









Glazed and cleaned with glossworkz glaze(CH.G) waxed with two coats of Pete´s 53 wax.















Leathercleaned and protected.



finished car.















Thanks for watching.


----------



## razorak (Jan 9, 2012)

very good work there mate 

keep posting works like that, very good job!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Incredible work, very well done!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks very nice! Great job! :thumb:
Looked like a really big job. How long did it take you to complete if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## joseccp (Apr 1, 2011)

Perfect as usual! Very clean underside


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

what did you use to clean the leather


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Looks very nice! Great job! :thumb:
> Looked like a really big job. How long did it take you to complete if you don't mind me asking?


Thanx for your comments and, please, feel free to ask!
It took me four full days, one day for washing , claying, wheels and masking; secondn and third day for paint corretion and last day for interiors, waxing and dressing.


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

adamvr619 said:


> what did you use to clean the leather


I "Leather Ultra Clean" from Fourniture Clinic, I love their products.


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

A lot of good work there
Big machine Range Rover


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

How many h/days did it take ?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

Jakub555 said:


> How many h/days did it take ?


It took 4 days, about 18-20h was polishing time.
Thanks for comment.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Great work , great write-up, great photography :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome work very nice indeed!:thumb:


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

Love it! great job!

Well done.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

great job!


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

Great job! Well done!

Any pics of that Renault 5?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work there :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

That's some great work there. No need to blush, that would take me just as long, at least  Excellent job on that paint!


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

Excellent job


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

VTS_Tibi said:


> Great job! Well done!
> 
> Any pics of that Renault 5?


Not so many,but I can make some for you tomorrow...


----------

